# NEW Cannondale supersix HiMOD - sick



## teamnescafe (Feb 1, 2008)

Oops, sorry, i screwed up the original pic trying to adjust the file size...

Here we go again. Waaassuppp...the new Guilty By Association bike....finally completed.


----------



## jayhawk261 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks sharp, congrat.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Enjoy!


----------



## Kuna (Oct 14, 2002)

*Nice!*

I see you peeled off the "DV" stickers on the Reynolds wheels, I had this idea also and wondered how it would look and I have to say it really looks better. I don't have my wheels yet, but will do the same once I have the them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

can someone explain to me why leave the steerer tube of the fork so long and then use spacers for it? 

Is it because of resale value and dont think you'd be able to sell the bike w/ a shorter steerer tube thats cut?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LOUISSSSS said:


> can someone explain to me why leave the steerer tube of the fork so long and then use spacers for it?
> 
> Is it because of resale value and dont think you'd be able to sell the bike w/ a shorter steerer tube thats cut?


I can't speak for teamnescafe but for me, I wanted to ride my bike a bit before I cut the steerer, just to make sure the fit is perfect. Now I could have it cut...


----------



## GT554 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice build! Did you ride it yet?


----------



## teamnescafe (Feb 1, 2008)

LOUISSSSS said:


> can someone explain to me why leave the steerer tube of the fork so long and then use spacers for it?
> 
> Is it because of resale value and dont think you'd be able to sell the bike w/ a shorter steerer tube thats cut?


The reason is simple. Its a new bike, and for me a new frame size since I am moving from a 56 to a 54 so I wantes to leave my options open to move up or down until i feel comfortable. Then it will get cut.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Thats a sexy Supersix, but whats up with it turned the wrong way, small chain ring, and cranks aren't horizontal. Ha nah just joshing you, I hope mine looks half as good as yours.


----------

